# Getting around sheep fire in Montana



## riding soon (Aug 29, 2015)

How is Amtrak getting around the sheep fire in Montana? Are they using buses? From where to where? I will be riding eastbound from Portland in a couple weeks. How do you get updates on this - there is no service interruption notice on Amtrak site right now, but news stories say the tracks have been closed.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 29, 2015)

Running commentary in this thread. It's a pretty fluid situation:

http://discuss.amtraktrains.com/index.php?/topic/64982-eb-and-glacier-fire/


----------

